# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Sarah Bäckman

## lila_1

Άλλη μία Σουηδέζα
Γεννημένη το 1991, World Champion του armwrestling, 1.73, 70-75 κιλά 
Δεν αγωνίζεται στο bb αλλά πιστεύω αξίζει ένα αφιέρωμα γιατί είναι φοβερή και τη γουστάρω!  :01. Mr. Green: 

*Awards:*
8x World Champion (4 junior, 4 senior)
8x European Champion (3 junior, 5 senior)
11x Swedish Champion (4 junior, 7 senior)

1st Ranked in Sweden, left arm
2nd Ranked in Sweden, right arm

4x Nemiroff World Cup Champion

----------


## beefmeup

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!
 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Nosblos

Φοβερη οντως.... :01. Wink: 
εχει πολυ μελλον μπροστα της...

----------


## lila_1



----------


## Metalhead|T|

κουκλάρα...  :02. Shock:  θα γούσταρα ενα γυρο χειροπάλης ακομα και αν με έκανε σκόνη  :01. Razz:

----------


## Gaspari

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Νέα φωτογράφηση για την Sarah
















Και για το τέλος η καλύτερη που μπήκε ήδη wallpaper  :03. Bowdown:   :02. Shock:

----------


## vaggan

> 


εδω με τρελλαινει που ειναι χωρις υπερβολικες γραμμωσεις και φουσκωματα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gretyl666

φοβερό σώμα εχει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mikekan

Δεν ξέρω αν δίνεται αυτη η εντύπωση απο τις photo πάντως ειναι μολις 21 χρόνων!

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

πωπω γυναικάρα λέμε :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έχει αρκετη μυικότητα αλλα επειδη δεν είναι πολυ στεγνη διατηρει ομορφια και θηλυκότητα , να μην ξεχνάμε ότι στις φωτο αυτες και γενικα πολλων αθλητων η αθλητριών πέφτει επαγγελματικό φωτοσοπ και ρετουσάρισμα

----------


## GEOP13

> έχει αρκετη μυικότητα αλλα επειδη δεν είναι πολυ στεγνη διατηρει ομορφια και θηλυκότητα , να μην ξεχνάμε ότι στις φωτο αυτες και γενικα πολλων αθλητων η αθλητριών πέφτει επαγγελματικό φωτοσοπ και ρετουσάρισμα


γίνεται να κρατήσει αυτή την ομορφιά κ αυτή την θηλυκότητα γιατί μόλις "αρρώστησα".... παιδι μουυυυ εσύ.........  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  ! πανέμορφη!

----------


## luckyseven

Άντε τώρα να την νικήσεις στην χειροπάλη η δύναμη θα απορέει με το που θα κοιτάς τις ματάρες της.

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

το μανάρι μου

----------


## sTeLaKoS



----------


## Miss Fit

Κούκλα & κορμάρα. Μπράβο της!

----------


## lila_1



----------


## Polyneikos

Στέκεται πολύ καλά δίπλα στην Dana,αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η Dana αγωνιστικά είναι το #1 στον κόσμο στην κατηγορία της  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

με τέτοια διαφορά ύψους η backman είναι μακράν καλύτερη  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> με τέτοια διαφορά ύψους η backman είναι μακράν καλύτερη


Ναι, απλά εχω την εντύπωση, (αν και τις βλέπουμε με ρούχα) ότι το σώμα της Dana πρέπει να είναι πιο δουλεμένο  , ή πιο διαιτωμένο σε αυτη την φωτογραφία τουλάχιστον.

----------


## lila_1

ναι,  σίγουρα το παρτσακλό ( :01. Mr. Green: ) είναι πιο στεγνό , αναμενόμενο κιόλας αφού η σαρα δεν είναι αγωνιστική.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

στις γυναίκες βέβαια ακόμη και αγωνιστικές η πρώτη με την έκτη δεν έχουν τις τρελές διαφορες , πόσο μάλιστα με ρούχα αν τις βλέπουμε και οι αγωνιστικές είναι καλές εκεί που κρίνονται σε πόζες συγκεκρημενες στην σκηνή , ενω σε λάιβ μια μη αγωνιστική αλλα που έχει ρίξει δουλεια στο σώμα της μπορει να δείχνει πιο ελκυστική , ειδικα αν έχει και ενα όμορφο πρόσωπο σε συνδιασμό με καμπύλες και χυμώδες σώμα εντυπωσιάζει πολύ

επίσης και οι ψηλή άν έχει ωραίες αναλογίες δείχνει πιο εντυπωσιακή γιατι πολλες ψηλές είναι και άχαρες , αυτη όμως είναι πρότυπο  :03. Thumb up: 

γιατι αν τις κρίνουμε με αγωνιστικα κρητήρια όπως πχ στη φωτο η ψηλή σίγουρα έχει περισσότερη μαζα , αλλα η κοντύτερη έχει πιο γεμάτο και ολοκληρωμένο ώμο , στα χερια πιο συμμετρική ο τρικέφαλος πιο τονισμένος , αλλα αισθητικα με μη αγωνιστικα κρητήρια και οι δύο δείχνουν όμορφα

----------


## GEORGE.P

> 


ωχ καρδιά μου τί αντίκρυσαν βραδυάτικα τα γαλαζοπράσινά μου μάτια :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: , μόλις ερωτεύτηκα!!!!!

----------


## morgoth

πωπω ασχημιααα  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

Η σαρα παντρέυτηηκε αν δεν το μάθατε

----------


## beefmeup

ξενερωσαμε ηδη... :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

ταιριάζουν πάντως. ο ένας πλασμένος για τον άλλον  :02. Love:  :02. Love: 

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

H κυρασάρα πήρε την κάτω βόλτα μετά το γάμο δυστυχώς...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μετα το γάμο "έδεσε γαίδαρο " που λένε και αν τσαλακώνει καμια φρεσκαδούρα ο άντρας της θα έχει πολλα ελαφρυντικά  :01. Razz: 
αυτη όμως μπορεί να επιδοθεί σε καινούρια σπόρ και εμπειρίες , το κέντημα το πλέξιμο , να κάνει κανα τραχανά κτλ , η ζωή δεν είναι μόνο ββ  :01. Razz:

----------

